# Epson surecolor f570



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Is anyone using the Epson Surecolor f570 ?

How is it performing?
Worth the price?
Ease of operation?
Problems?

Thanks


----------



## greysquirrel (Jan 7, 2017)

Heard there have been some returns but I believe its end user installed...maybe the directions are not being followed


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

greysquirrel said:


> Heard there have been some returns but I believe its end user installed...maybe the directions are not being followed


That's why I always wait on Rev. 2 or 3 on anything new to market LOL.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Have had mine for about 2 weeks now. Prints great, although kinda slow. Seems to have a great color range and the prints press awesome.
Like it 10X better then my old SG800 so far. Time will tell on what the future brings though but up to this point I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Atomichollywood7 (Jan 17, 2020)

well I just received my epson f570 following all directions to boot it went smooth went to do nozzle and head print check nothin no ink printing did many head cleans to pump ink up an nothing tried everything the epson tech told me to do and nothing he say I may have to send it back. disappointed any ideas out there to this situation ?


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

The only things that come to mind would be opening it up to follow the lines and pulling the head, but probably not good advice for non- techs to try.
I will be ordering mine next week, getting concerned.

Thanks for sharing, please keep us posted.


----------



## Atomichollywood7 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes it is possibly the ink line to pump maybe fell off in shipping but i do not want to touch. It will void warranty i will call monday they will ship a new one and i will have to pack up this one and send it back with in 7 days of new arrivel printer.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Just received my F570, but it does not come with a cable.
Can I use just any USB cable from Amazon?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SouthJersey said:


> Just received my F570, but it does not come with a cable.
> Can I use just any USB cable from Amazon?



Who uses cables anymore. Set it up with bluetooth.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Uncle Remus said:


> Have had mine for about 2 weeks now. Prints great, although kinda slow. Seems to have a great color range and the prints press awesome.
> Like it 10X better then my old SG800 so far. Time will tell on what the future brings though but up to this point I am very happy with the purchase.



Uncle Remus I have a question.
I do alot of vinyl and Rhinestone and now want to do Sublim and looking to do the F570. I know most will think alot of money for a beginner sublim but being we get alot of requests for shirts with full print on them and they know they can't have cotton, I figure between that and the numerous tourist gift shops we make misc products for, it hopefully will be a good investment. Also gonna get a cup press but still trying to figure out the best for that too as we won't just do coffee cups.


Anyway, the true question that I am not sure is actual or not. I know someone that has the T3170 and she was told that she has to figure out colors on printer vs computer. Her quote to me is


it's still a little confusing to me... 

the ink is in CMYK but the design i
s created in RBG... and then there 

are drivers... it's a lot to take in



I'm still trying to figure it all out... some people have no problems with the get go "printing" the correct colors... I had some issues when I print from photoshop, so I print from illustartor instead... depends on where you get your ink, printer type, and program you are using and drivers... so I still need to practice my colors...


Is this fact? Or is this something strictly on the T3170 and not the F570? I am heading toward the F570 but don't want to be having these color issues at $2500.

TIA for all the help


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

As far as i know, the F570 is a purpose built Sublimation printer while the T3170 is not. The T3170 looks to be an ecotank version of the T3270 and i am sure you will need profiles to get the right colors you want. Or you can do trial and error to find the right colors you want.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I think you are talking about the T3170X, BHPhoto list price is $1995. The T3170 looks similar but is a cartridge printer (no sublimation refillable cartridges available) and the BHPhoto list price is $895.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

To do full print on a tshirt you need at the very minimum a printer, paper and press that handle 30x 40" and that will take you to a size 1X - after that you need to even go larger.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

j4k said:


> I think you are talking about the T3170X, BHPhoto list price is $1995. The T3170 looks similar but is a cartridge printer (no sublimation refillable cartridges available) and the BHPhoto list price is $895.



That is it, she stated it cost her $895.00.
I am ordering a F570, I was just curious if the two ran the same that you have to coordinate colors with the F570 as she mentioned you have to do with the T3170


Thank you


----------



## jekspt (Jun 23, 2016)

Ive had mine for 2 weeks and cant get any roll paper. No stock in the country. Epson basically told me " My problem" Not a bad printer but the roll paper must to be theirs (have not been able to find a replacement that works or is cost effective)

Only buy if you using sheet paper but then you are overpaying for the machine. I would not recommend until Epson get its stock up ( They cant tell me when)


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

jekspt said:


> Ive had mine for 2 weeks and cant get any roll paper. No stock in the country. Epson basically told me " My problem" Not a bad printer but the roll paper must to be theirs (have not been able to find a replacement that works or is cost effective)
> 
> Only buy if you using sheet paper but then you are overpaying for the machine. I would not recommend until Epson get its stock up ( They cant tell me when)


Why are you wasting time waiting for Epson? There is nothing special about their paper and I would guess is being made for them. You can find 24" roll dye sub paper anywhere - https://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-95g-24...d:g:PsUAAOSwITZdY0pK:sc:UPSGround!85901!US!-1


----------



## jekspt (Jun 23, 2016)

what is the core size and length of roll?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

jekspt said:


> what is the core size and length of roll?


All you have to do is google it - it is everywhere.


----------



## jekspt (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. That paper will not run in the F570, must be 2" core and max 120 ft


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a roll from best blanks - https://www.bestblanks.com/textprintxp-hr-sublimation-paper-17x110.html

And here is 1 from coastal business supplies - https://www.coastalbusiness.com/image-right-sublimation-printing-transfer-paper-rolls-ir31-r-g.html


----------



## jekspt (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for that, I have ordered some from best blanks to try.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

jekspt said:


> Ive had mine for 2 weeks and cant get any roll paper. No stock in the country. Epson basically told me " My problem" Not a bad printer but the roll paper must to be theirs (have not been able to find a replacement that works or is cost effective)
> 
> Only buy if you using sheet paper but then you are overpaying for the machine. I would not recommend until Epson get its stock up ( They cant tell me when)



I thought the machine comes with 2 sets of ink, 3 rolls of paper? Although I had not considered buying it from Epson directly. There are many other companies that are offering free shipping with the ink an rolls of paper. 



Is there a great difference buying the machine from someone like dyetrans, JpPlus, etc? 

I haven't bought mine yet because of 2 reasons
1) we just moved and I didn't want to have to transport it as I would not use it till we got to new location, so why not have it sent there.
2) was sort of waiting to see how people here were feeling about the unit. 



SO besides my question above about where to buy it.....
My other question is....for those that have had it since Jan, Feb, etc. Do you still think it is worth the money?


We have never done dye sublim but we are showing need for it now and I don't want to waste $2500. if it isn't worth its price.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

The F570 is sold in Europe as the F500 - the only apparent difference is the lack of a rotary cutter.


What puts me off of the F500 series is that the non eco-tank _pigment ink_ printer it is based on sells for less than £700 (SC t2100), or about £1000 for the SC t3100n.
https://www.epson.co.uk/products/printers/large-format-printers/surecolor-sc-t2100-240v
https://www.epson.co.uk/products/printers/large-format-printers/surecolor-sc-t3100n-240v


There is a massive £1000+ premium for eco-tanks and a colour profile. Epson (or their sellers) might claim that there are more significant upgrades to convert it to sublimation ink that accounts for the price hike. That argument falls down when we see that the forementioned SC t3100n has also been upgraded to eco-tanks (SC t3100x) at the _identical_ price to the sublimation printer. No ink type conversion, just an eco tank upgrade.

https://www.epson.co.uk/products/printers/large-format-printers/surecolor-sc-f500
https://www.epson.co.uk/products/printers/large-format-printers/surecolor-sc-t3100x-240v


Anyone find some refillables for this model?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Putting the printer asisde - when you are new to dye sub it is critical to have a distributor you are comfortable with to help you along the way. It is not a simple plug and play. I would 100% buy the printer from the distributor you feel can assist you the best in your journey.

The one huge plus for an Epson is Epson/Authorized Agent will repair the printer direct not having to worry about the distributor so focus again on the distributor who can walk beside you learning dye sub.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

DJCreations said:


> Anyway, the true question that I am not sure is actual or not. I know someone that has the T3170 and she was told that she has to figure out colors on printer vs computer. Her quote to me is
> 
> 
> it's still a little confusing to me...
> ...



To answer your question from back in march, although inkjet printers use CMYK ink they process images in RGB. Always design in RGB when you are sending something to inkjet, or the colours between the screen and finished item will be way off.


If you decide to take up Sublimation then you will also need to understand how ICC profiles work. If you change ink or paper brands then you will need new profiles making - not hard but an extra thing to remeber when printing.


If I was in your position I would start with a small 9" Epson Eco tankfor a few hundred dollars, and concentrate on mugs and smaller prints on garments until confident enough to go for a larger machine. 

It won't be wasted money - you will always use it. If asked to produce a one-off small item the small printer will be more convenient (and waste less paper) than a large printer.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Putting the printer asisde - when you are new to dye sub it is critical to have a distributor you are comfortable with to help you along the way. It is not a simple plug and play. I would 100% buy the printer from the distributor you feel can assist you the best in your journey.
> 
> The one huge plus for an Epson is Epson/Authorized Agent will repair the printer direct not having to worry about the distributor so focus again on the distributor who can walk beside you learning dye sub.



SO i AM CONFUSED
I think you are saying I should go with Epson or an Epson Authorized Agent so that they will repair it and not worry about the distributor. But on the other hand you are saying a distributor is good as they will walk beside you learning the dye sub. Are we talking 2 different things with Authorized Agent an Distributor? Are they the same in one? 



Please explain a little more in depth for me. TIA


Added: There is dealer 8 miles from me called Grimco that sells them. Of course they say to call to see if there is any stock. 

They seem to be just an epson dealer for the printer, they sell no paper or ink.


----------



## badservice (May 21, 2020)

i love my Epson F570 -- the colors are AMAZING. The only two issues that I've head is banding at the beginning of prints, which I resolved by running the self cleaning process (ten times or so), and printing via wifi on my cabin's crappy wifi... I resolved this by printing via usb.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

badservice said:


> i love my Epson F570 -- the colors are AMAZING. The only two issues that I've head is banding at the beginning of prints, which I resolved by running the self cleaning process (ten times or so), and printing via wifi on my cabin's crappy wifi... I resolved this by printing via usb.



you do 10x cleaning before each time you print????


----------



## badservice (May 21, 2020)

haha no, but i had to do it one time here there was a stubborn line across the first few MM of my prints


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PatWibble said:


> There is a massive £1000+ premium for eco-tank


Epson 'ecotanks' are always a massive upcharge over a comparable cartridge printer. It's their way of making up for the loss of cartridge refill sales.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

splathead said:


> Epson 'ecotanks' are always a massive upcharge over a comparable cartridge printer. It's their way of making up for the loss of cartridge refill sales.


I agree, but in my opinion £1000 is way too much.


Generally accross the Eco tank range the math is affordable if you are one of the minority who use genuine Epson carts. If you are already using cheaper inks, ciss or refillables then it is hard to see how you will get your money back.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

transp said:


> Message quarantined pending clarification from poster.​





I never saw this, what does this mean? Message Quarantined


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DJCreations said:


> I never saw this, what does this mean? Message Quarantined


The poster made an offer to provide color profiles. We quarantined the message pending clarification from him if this was a free offer or one that required payment. he did reply back stating he was selling, so the post was removed.

We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. https://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

splathead said:


> The poster made an offer to provide color profiles. We quarantined the message pending clarification from him if this was a free offer or one that required payment. he did reply back stating he was selling, so the post was removed.
> 
> We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages.



Got it, makes lots of sense! Thank you


----------



## artistoag (Apr 10, 2007)

EPSON SureColor F570 vs Epson SureColor SC-T3170X?
They both are refillable, save $500. & put Dyesub ink in the EPSON SC-T3170X. I never had issues putting dyesub ink in all my other Epson printers when everyone said I shouldn't, because they were just trying to sell me an overpriced Sawgrass system back then. Remember Sawgrass & Artainium were in a court battle over ink formulas back then & I even mixed the two when I was out of ink sometimes with no issue. Epsons are pretty tough. The best one they made was the WP-4020 (I'm using refillable carts). Hard to find & you can't kill it, It still prints at least 40 - 100 sheets a day for 6 years!  $$$$


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I put the inks from the F570 into my ET 15000, but I'm having a hard time getting a good gray with it, even if is use vector artwork. I also did a few png's and the colors are fabulous. I don't have a profile for the ink.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

mfatty500 said:


> I put the inks from the F570 into my ET 15000, but I'm having a hard time getting a good gray with it, even if is use vector artwork. I also did a few png's and the colors are fabulous. I don't have a profile for the ink.


If you haven't already done this, tick the Preserve RGB box and the Preserve pure black box in the print settings, also try changing the rendering intent options to Relative Colorimetric or to Perceptual.


----------



## mem1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Atomichollywood7 said:


> well I just received my epson f570 following all directions to boot it went smooth went to do nozzle and head print check nothin no ink printing did many head cleans to pump ink up an nothing tried everything the epson tech told me to do and nothing he say I may have to send it back. disappointed any ideas out there to this situation ?


we’re you able to print?


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

mem1 said:


> we’re you able to print?


Not sure if you done this but after you fill the printer with ink, the white rubber piece should not be used and should only be used when you are moving/storing the printer. there is a space in the ink compartment to store the rubber piece when you are not using it. The instructions are not clear with this and i saw this info in a video.


----------



## mem1 (Dec 15, 2020)

ya i saw that in a video before i set it up....i don’t think that’s the problem


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

mfatty500 said:


> I put the inks from the F570 into my ET 15000, but I'm having a hard time getting a good gray with it, even if is use vector artwork. I also did a few png's and the colors are fabulous. I don't have a profile for the ink.


Did you ever sort your grey out? I have been considering a 15000 for my first sub printer.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

no, I'm still having troubles with it printing the right colors, at times certain colors turn out beautiful and then some that don't, the person who made the profile is a little stumped to at the moment, but we're working on it .


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally!!! After looking several times a day I found a ET 15000 at my local office depot. Picking up today. Now for ink and paper.


----------



## JessCo (Feb 2, 2021)

Atomichollywood7 said:


> Yes it is possibly the ink line to pump maybe fell off in shipping but i do not want to touch. It will void warranty i will call monday they will ship a new one and i will have to pack up this one and send it back with in 7 days of new arrivel printer.


I believe I am having this same issue, have you resolved it yet?


----------



## artistoag (Apr 10, 2007)

jekspt said:


> Ive had mine for 2 weeks and cant get any roll paper. No stock in the country. Epson basically told me " My problem" Not a bad printer but the roll paper must to be theirs (have not been able to find a replacement that works or is cost effective)
> 
> Only buy if you using sheet paper but then you are overpaying for the machine. I would not recommend until Epson get its stock up ( They cant tell me when)


I have 5 rolls. I don't need that many. You can have 1 of these if you want to pick it up.


----------



## artistoag (Apr 10, 2007)

SouthJersey said:


> Is anyone using the Epson Surecolor f570 ?
> 
> How is it performing?
> Worth the price?
> ...


So far so good.
Could not figure out how to use it out of CorelDraw but I found a Utube video that looks promising.


----------



## BKVinyl2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

j4k said:


> I think you are talking about the T3170X, BHPhoto list price is $1995. The T3170 looks similar but is a cartridge printer (no sublimation refillable cartridges available) and the BHPhoto list price is $895.


I have a sc-f570. It’s refillable. And set up for sublimation. $2,500 I also have the sc-t3170x. That is almost identical but it takes ink cartridges. $900. The x on the end stands for epson’s ultra chrome xd2 in that comes in the cartridges.


----------



## BKVinyl2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

artistoag said:


> So far so good.
> Could not figure out how to use it out of CorelDraw but I found a Utube video that looks promising.


It took me awhile to get my f570 going. I used illustrator but. The printer has its own driver software like a vinyl cutter. But you have to turn color management off on the printer. And switch Corel draw to manage it. As rgb. I know it’s weird but mine wouldn’t work until I did that. Another big thing. These printers can run a bunch of different sizes of paper. There’s tons of settings. They have to be exactly the same on printer, driver software. I believe it’s epson edge. And in your printer settings on your computer. That’s why you can save your settings to your computer and import them back in. You find a good setting save it.


----------



## Buddyfunlove (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Having an issue with out F570…the light will not stop flashing which leads to not being able to do much as it always says “printer is busy, try back later”. We have cleared the rip and printer spooling. It’s a slower blink like it’s receiving a job. Anyone experience anything like this and find a solution?


----------



## Chesneyl (9 mo ago)

Uncle Remus said:


> Have had mine for about 2 weeks now. Prints great, although kinda slow. Seems to have a great color range and the prints press awesome.
> Like it 10X better then my old SG800 so far. Time will tell on what the future brings though but up to this point I am very happy with the purchase.


Have you ever had problems where it prints too dark? I’m having that problem and am not sure how to resolve it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Chesneyl said:


> Have you ever had problems where it prints too dark? I’m having that problem and am not sure how to resolve it.


Could it be your print quality settings?


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

Chesneyl said:


> Have you ever had problems where it prints too dark? I’m having that problem and am not sure how to resolve it.


That sounds like it could be an ICC profile issue. Does it vary depending on the blank that you're using? Or do you see this on every print before you press it?


----------



## Khairon George (2 mo ago)

Hi, 
Need Help guys. My Epson F170 prints off to the side. It doesn't align squarely on the page. i tried all how to fix it but it wont budge. I attached an image to show you all what's happening. 

Please help


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I have had my F570 since June 2020. I had a minor problem with the programing at first. Called the dealer I bought it from and they had someone on the phone go over all my settings with me. We found one setting that wasn't what it should be, changed it and I have never had a problem since then. I thought I did when I didn't realize that it would print but kept stalling because of the waste box. I had never had a waste box before or if I did, it never needed changing. Once I changed it, was good all the way. If I was to or needed to buy a sublimation printer again, I would buy this exact same one.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Uncle Remus said:


> Have had mine for about 2 weeks now. Prints great, although kinda slow. Seems to have a great color range and the prints press awesome.
> Like it 10X better then my old SG800 so far. Time will tell on what the future brings though but up to this point I am very happy with the purchase.


Make sure in your printer settings, under I think it is second tab, you uncheck print hi-quality, it isn't needed


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Atomichollywood7 said:


> well I just received my epson f570 following all directions to boot it went smooth went to do nozzle and head print check nothin no ink printing did many head cleans to pump ink up an nothing tried everything the epson tech told me to do and nothing he say I may have to send it back. disappointed any ideas out there to this situation ?


Contact the rep/comapny you bought it from. The company we bought ours threw, 2 years ago, still helps me to this day. Via phone and email.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

SouthJersey said:


> Just received my F570, but it does not come with a cable.
> Can I use just any USB cable from Amazon?


I bought one on Amazon.... Amazon brand, it was recommended by the company I bought my F570 from. I have bluetooth hooked up also but pending on where I am with my laptop, I have some walls that tend to block it.... so I use both as needed.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Khairon George said:


> Hi,
> Need Help guys. My Epson F170 prints off to the side. It doesn't align squarely on the page. i tried all how to fix it but it wont budge. I attached an image to show you all what's happening.
> 
> Please help


F170 or F570??


----------

